# Baratza Encore french press setting?



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I've received an encore for brewed coffee only. The recommended setting for french press is 30 but i tried this and its a weak mess. Dropped to 20 today and it was better but not great. I'm using the hasbean brew guide for reference.

So i wondered if anyone else was using the encore and roughly what they set it to for FP.

Thanks.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep going finer until you reach a flavour you're happy with, while keeping other variables the same. For a more in depth description of when you have achieved a full extraction, search through MWJB's posts on here. He is the king of long brews, but knows his onions and has shared some very helpful info.


----------

